# SmileBox.exe......spyware? malware?



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

C:\Users\PEGS\AppData\Roaming\Smilebox\SmileboxStarter.exe

I tried twice to scan the desktop Icon with AVG and everything dissapears for a few seconds, but scanning Desktop works fine.


----------

